# Resizing photos in Windows?



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Last year I posted a topic about resizing my photos by clicking my right mouse button and selecting "resize picture". I had to download a program since it wasn't on my PC. I now have XPOffice and its not there either...Does anybody know where I can find the download, or even a way I can track my posting archives?

Many thanks,

Dave


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I like to use PhotoFiltre (it's full featured and *free*)

http://photofiltre.en.softonic.com/download

It's also great for quick "sketches".

DM


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks DM..I may end up using that one. I liked when I just had to right click on the pic though.

Dave


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

here is the powertoy image resizer for windows


http://download.cnet.com/Image-Resizer-Powertoy-for-Windows-XP/3000-18487_4-10905400.html


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Thats the one Danny..thanks very much:thumbsup:


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

canadaclub said:


> Thats the one Danny..thanks very much:thumbsup:


here is the one i use it is free also http://irfanview.en.softonic.com/


----------

